# BEC Pro - 28 gauge twisted - what do you think?



## Elan Davidson (28/9/14)

Hey guys, what do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (28/9/14)

Elan Davidson said:


> Hey guys, what do you guys think?


Looking good. What are your specs? Inner diameter (ID) of your mandrel, how many wraps, resistance, wicking material used. Most importantly - how is the vape on that?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

